
An artificial womb successfully grew baby sheep – and humans could be next - nradov
http://www.theverge.com/2017/4/25/15421734/artificial-womb-fetus-biobag-uterus-lamb-sheep-birth-premie-preterm-infant
======
Fjolsvith
My wife argued in a college essay that these would be used at an abortion to
save the life of the baby - that someday, an abortion would come to mean the
removal of the fetus from its mother, and not its death.

